# écran : pour y voir clair (et grand)



## Michel C. (23 Février 2005)

Avec l'avènement de l'Imac G5 et l'arrivée sur le marché de l'occasion de "vieux" Imac G4, je me laisserais bien tenter par un de ces derniers.
Mais, 15 ou 17 " telle est ma question.
Pour le moment, je dispose comme écran d'un vieux Formac ProNitron de 17 pouces.
Sachant qu'un écran conventionnel offre une surface utile plus faible qu'un écran plat (de combien ?), est ce qu'un flat panel de 15 pouces va me sembler riquiqui ou bien ne bouleversera t'il pas mes habitudes ?
Merci de me faire part de votre expérience
Michel C.


----------



## Zyrol (23 Février 2005)

je pense exactement la meme chose que toi ! à la sortie du G5 je me suis jeté sur le G4 !!! il reste bien plus beau que le G5 !!!
Mais je pense que tu devrais privilegier le 17", le confort est vraiment visible, et ça me ferait bizarre de passer à la taille en dessous !

Tu as eu des offres ? quel prix ?


----------



## calvin (23 Février 2005)

de nos jours, y a de moins en moins de 15 pouces

et peu de personnes en achetent

en plus, le prix des 17 a bcp baisse


----------



## MortyBlake (23 Février 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> je pense exactement la meme chose que toi ! à la sortie du G5 je me suis jeté sur le G4 !!! il reste bien plus beau que le G5 !!!




Bien d'accord, l'estétique et le confort d'utilisation de l'écran qui se bouge dans tous les plans sont non égalés par le G5. Si tu n'as pas besoins d'appli très gourmandes, il vaut mieux choisir un G4 si tu en trouves. Mais le 15" est vraiment trop petit


----------



## JPTK (23 Février 2005)

Sinon pour répondre à la question, tu verras quand même bien la différence entre un 17 CRT et un 15 TFT, même si la surface d'un TFT 17 est un peu plus grande qu'un 17 CRT, c'est pas de beaucoup, donc mieux vaut pour toi prendre un imac 17.


----------



## Michel C. (23 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour répondre à la question, tu verras quand même bien la différence entre un 17 CRT et un 15 TFT, même si la surface d'un TFT 17 est un peu plus grande qu'un 17 CRT, c'est pas de beaucoup, donc mieux vaut pour toi prendre un imac 17.



OK. Ta réponse ne m'étonne pas beaucoup à dire vrai... Même si j'espérais un peu le contraire (on peut rever).
Car, c'est net, les possesseurs de G4 17" en veulent pour l'instant beaucoup plus cher que les possesseurs de 15 pouces. Cela dit, demander 1300 euros d'un G4 17 pouces n'est guère raisonnable au vu du prix d'un G5 17 pouces. Et je pense que les vendeurs vont être amenés à s'en rendre compte tout seuls dans les prochaines semaines. Le seul G4 17 pouces pour lequel j'ai téléphoné trop tard suite à annonce avait été vendu... 800 euros .
Patience, patience
Michel C.


----------



## JPTK (23 Février 2005)

Michel C. a dit:
			
		

> OK. Ta réponse ne m'étonne pas beaucoup à dire vrai... Même si j'espérais un peu le contraire (on peut rever).
> Car, c'est net, les possesseurs de G4 17" en veulent pour l'instant beaucoup plus cher que les possesseurs de 15 pouces. Cela dit, demander 1300 euros d'un G4 17 pouces n'est guère raisonnable au vu du prix d'un G5 17 pouces. Et je pense que les vendeurs vont être amenés à s'en rendre compte tout seuls dans les prochaines semaines. Le seul G4 17 pouces pour lequel j'ai téléphoné trop tard suite à annonce avait été vendu... 800 euros .
> Patience, patience
> Michel C.




Hésites pas à furter sur ebay également, sinon dans les annonces de macg, faut être rapide car c'est vrai qu'il y a une tripoté de malade mentaux qui n'hésitent pas à vendre leurs macs à des prix d'ors !   Si ils les trouvent si exceptionnels que ça et bien qu'ils les gardent !    Le marché de l'occaz du mac c'est le grand n'importe quoi 

Surtout qu'un mac mini + un écran 17 pouces TFT , neuf on arrive à largement moins de 1000 euros ! Une bonne dalle TFT c'est à partir de 300 euros.


----------

